# Junior High Golf Team



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Some of you know I teach school and I'm also the coach of the school's golf team, no one else wanted the job. Today we had our first tournement. I'm proud of the performance of the kids, 4 out of 7 kids never swung a golf club until the later part of March, but today these kids individually scored better than their opponets. we couldn't win as a team because we only had seven show and needed eight, the rest were still at school taking their CRTs as required by law. I had 2 kids shoot 2 over par, a girl and 3 boys who never played until March shot in the low 50's and 1 shot 45. Now to some of you this may be nothing , but to me and the kids this is fantastic.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Some of you know I teach school


 I hope you don't teach your students gammar like this :cheeky4:.

thats great to hear Bob. you should be careful or they'll be scoring better then you soon :laugh:.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I hope you don't teach your students gammar like this :cheeky4:.
> 
> thats great to hear Bob. you should be careful or they'll be scoring better then you soon :laugh:.


I don'T speak the QUEEN'S ENGLISH, I SPEAKETH AMURICAN and pray tell what is wrong with my grammar. I wrote it so it makes perfect sence to me.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I don'T speak the QUEEN'S ENGLISH, I SPEAKETH AMURICAN and pray tell what is wrong with my grammar. I wrote it so it makes perfect sence to me.:laugh:


As long as you understand it thats fine Bob. Now lets not take this one off topic. What happended to your 8th player?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ooookay we'll stay on topic (spoil sport) the eighth player was testing during that time frame and the test proctor wouldn't allow him to leave, next we go to regionals


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It sounds like you have some serious talent on that team. Way to go Coach!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

When do you go to regional's? How do they determine winners is it just off stroke play or do you use handicaps as well?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> When do you go to regional's? How do they determine winners is it just off stroke play or do you use handicaps as well?


The best individual score decide the next team of four from each school. winners are by total score of the team. I and another coach have a tourny planned so all the kids can compete with awards for longest drive, straightest drive craziest lie etc. and plenty of food for the teenage tapeworm they all seem to have.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you need an award for the kid that can get on the wrong fairway the most times. I'm 22 and I think that I still suffer from that teenage tapeworm thing I seem to eat a lot but I'm not quiet sure where it goes.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'm 22 and I think that I still suffer from that teenage tapeworm thing I seem to eat a lot but I'm not quiet sure where it goes.


 Its the same here.. I normally eat 6 meals a day and I am still just 150lbs.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

skeener said:


> Its the same here.. I normally eat 6 meals a day and I am still just 150lbs.


My wife loves to remind me that when we got married, I only weighed something like 225 lbs. Now I weigh 280 and have weighed as much as 310. At 6' 7" tall, I have a lot more frame to hang my weight on, so I'm lucky in that regard, but my tapeworm just got old along with me. We still dine together every day.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

skeener said:


> Its the same here.. I normally eat 6 meals a day and I am still just 150lbs.


It's get being able to eat what we like but some how I think one day it may come back to us at a later age.


----------

